# eye cream



## nursee81 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey ladies what's a good eye that you would recommend, I was thinking about getting the clinique all about eyes. I have never tried it before, but they had gift with purchase so I am thinking why not.
I am currently using the Philosophy eye cream and was thinking about switching. Any suggestions.


----------



## Kuuipo (Sep 29, 2008)

Paula Begoin would tell you eye cream is a hoax to buy just another product.  The eye are is made of the same skin anyway, sometimes its a little thinner.  A thick cream witll not prevent wrinkles, it will just give you more swelling and bagginess. Get a gel for under the eye, and keep it in the fridge. Lately I like that Garnier Roller for under the eye, or preparation H gel.


----------



## User67 (Sep 29, 2008)

So basically if you are using an anti wrinkle cream on your face you can use the same one on your eyes?


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 29, 2008)

I live by Origins Mushroom Eye Serum!! Love it!! This was recommened to me by a Make-Artist and a dermatologist and I love it.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Sep 30, 2008)

i LOVE all about eyes! go for it! i use the all about eyes rich, would not swap it for anything else!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm one of these people who actually doesn't believe in "eye creams".  To me it's just a way to squeeze more money out of women by playing on their fears, but I digress...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I use the teeniest dab of plain old Aquaphor (which I keep around for use on my body) on my lids and all around my eyes.  I'd imagine that Vaseline would do just as well.  I'm 40+ and have yet to see a wrinkle (knock on wood!).


----------



## ohnna-lee (Sep 30, 2008)

I started believing in eye creams when my eyelids started peeling, sexy i know.

So I asked in a forum about gentle exfoliation and a girl said I don't need exfoliation... i need eye moisturizer. So I went and got B.Kamins from Naimies. Been free off the peeling lids ever since. But I am 33 so I use all that hydrating, wrinkle reducing, exfoliating, anti aging stuff I can manage!

Don't have any lines, no wrinkles, no bags, no discoloration... pretty awesome, all that crap they sell sometimes actually works.


----------



## aimee (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_So basically if you are using an anti wrinkle cream on your face you can use the same one on your eyes?_

 
no not every cream 
some normal creams can migrate if theyre not made for the eye area then your eyes start to water or burn - this is very important if you wear contact lenses

eye creams should be tested (ophthalmologic) where other creams are just tested to be used on face

a lot of eye creams are fragrance free


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_i LOVE all about eyes! go for it! i use the all about eyes rich, would not swap it for anything else!_

 
I just bought the all about eyes this wkend, Ireallylike it thanks.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 2, 2008)

I am 20 and I do believe in eyecreams. Eyes are the first place to show signs of aging. Not that there is anything wrong w/ aging, but I like my skin to just be nice and luminecent. I use moisture lush eye.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_So basically if you are using an anti wrinkle cream on your face you can use the same one on your eyes?_

 
Yes, same ingrediants, but they eye cream you get .5 ounce at the price you'd pay for 1.7 ounces of face cream. Paula Begoin has a few videos on You tube on the eye cream myth.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 3, 2008)

YouTube - You Don't Need Eye Cream and Here's Why


----------



## User67 (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimee* 

 
_no not every cream 
some normal creams can migrate if theyre not made for the eye area then your eyes start to water or burn - this is very important if you wear contact lenses

eye creams should be tested (ophthalmologic) where other creams are just tested to be used on face

a lot of eye creams are fragrance free_

 
Ah, good to know!


----------



## aimee (Oct 6, 2008)

if your anti aging cream is fragrance free and doesnt migrate u can try it on your eyes and if your eyes dont burn then you can use it 
if you got sensitive eyes i would not use a face cream under the eyes because sometimes theyre heavily scented or the oil migrates....try different ones and see for yourself

thats just what i learned


----------



## pensive (Oct 10, 2008)

I started using an eye cream after my lids started drying out. I couldn't find one that had great reviews so I ended up getting Philosophy Eye Believe. It's more for anti-wrinkle prevention but it does a great job at moisturizing as well. You only need a tiny bit and it works wonders.


----------



## stacylynne (Jan 8, 2009)

Love Neova eye cream, I swear by this skin care line. 
I also heard Shisedo & Kinerese are very good as well


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jan 8, 2009)

I've used Clinique's all about eyes (and the rich) and didn't really notice a difference. I also tried a few other eye creams, but none made a big impression on me. I coughed it up to the idea that eye creams weren't necessary.

However, a few weeks ago I got a sample of Ole Henriksen Fresh Start Eye Creme with my sephora purchase. And OMG I'm in love!!!! I have definitely noticed and felt the difference around my eyes. Even though its a little pricey, it is definitely a purchase I'm going to make as soon as sephora has it in stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*OH also has a gel if someone prefers that, I haven't tried it yet though.


----------

